# طلب برامج في المناجم



## aidsami (15 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء ممن لديه برامج كمبيوتر متاحة( او رابط ويب لها)
خاصة ب:
1-حساب المفرقعات في المناجم 
2- الجيوستاتيستيك
تزويدنا بها.
شكرا مسبقا.


----------



## alshangiti (15 يوليو 2010)

http://www.freshdl.com/bf/blasting+and+demolition+simulator+save+files.html


Search results: 5 articles (Search results 1 - 5) :


*Sponsored High Speed Downloads*

*blasting and demolition simulator save files* Full Download8301 downloads at 1775 kb/s*blasting and demolition simulator save files* [HIGHSPEED]9107 downloads at 1775 kb/s*blasting and demolition simulator save files* Rapidshare7851 downloads at 1000 kb/s*blasting and demolition simulator save files* [Working]9631 downloads


----------



## alshangiti (15 يوليو 2010)

http://www.virtualminexpo.com/BlastingSoftware.htm


----------



## aidsami (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Egy Mine (5 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you ... Much appreciated


----------



## aidsami (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء
هل من أحد عنده برنامج delpat شغال


----------



## aidsami (10 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام لقد بحثت كثيرا عن البرامج التالية حتى وجدتها في موقع فارسي باستخدام 

GOOGLE linguistique للترجمة.
أتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم
. لا تنسونا من دعائكم.

From :
http://www.mspyhm2001.blogfa.com/cat-1.aspx


1- DELPAT (Software for BLASTING)
Zip of Delpat v3.0 software along with training size of 2.2 MB

Download 4shared:
http://www.4shared.com/file/EuVti4C8/Delpat1.html

Password entry software is: alpeno

اكتب كلمة السر و لا تنسخها و تلصقها.

2-ROCSCIENCE
This software is provided by the company ROCSCIENCE special issue and to rock mechanics, tunnels and system stability analysis deals with stress. Obvious characteristics of software can be ROCSUPPORT diagram of stress, strain and noted that the effect of keeping Slbyt stagnation time, type of installation, maintenance and the best time to investigate.

Size: 6.8Mb

Download 4shared:

http://www.4shared.com/file/127818961/7e17a20d/RocSupport.html


ادخل للصفحة الفارسية و ستجد برامج اخرى.


----------



## mmaye87 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الكبير وأسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aidsami (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الكثير و الكثير من البرامج في هندسة المناجم و الجيولوجيا مع بعض الكتب.
http://madankav.persianblog.ir/
منها
.....
*DATA MINE STUDIO 3.0
*​ *SURPAC 6.1.2*
*Vulcan7*
NPV Scheduler​* 
EZSLIDE 2.8 
**voxler 1.1.17.16
**ERUPT
**convert
**coordinate_calculator
**CMRR2.0.12
**ROCLAB
**Rocscience Unwedge v3.005


الكتب
**Dictionary of Mining, Mineral, & Related Terms
**Environmental Geology

لامانة النقل ، اكتب رسالة لصاحب ال blog
وسيرسل لك كلمة السر لفك الضغط.
بالتوفيق
** 
http://www.4shared.com/file/GrVrb8G_/Ezslide.html*

*
*​


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (26 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع يا بشمهندس aidsamiولكن انا نزلت هذه البرامج ولكنها مضغوطة بكلمة سر وطبعا انا اضفت رد ولكن لم يصلنى كلمة السر نرجوا المساعده ثانيا لو عند شرح لهذه البرامج يبقى اكملت الموضوع


----------



## aidsami (28 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام

اكتب Email الى Afshar Ali
حتما سيصلك الرد سريعا ان شاء الله.


----------



## aidsami (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اكتب Email
الى 
ALI AFSHAR
سيصلك الرد سريعا ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت البرامج المضغوطة من غير كلمة سر او لو حد عنده البرامج يرفعها ويجزيه الله خيرا


----------



## aidsami (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مهلا يأخا العرب (Abdelhamid) ربما لم تقم بالخطوات المطلوبة و لكن لا عليك.
اردت فقط ان لا يلقي علي صاحب Blog اللوم و ذلك بان نقيم عليه الحجة لانه لا مناص و لا مفر من ان الاستفادة يجب ان تعم العام و الخاص.
هاك كلمة السر و لا تحتار اخي
shatel2000


فيما يخص الkey الخاص ب DATAMINE صالح لمدة سنة حمله من هنا
http://rs338tl.rapidshare.com/files/116442140/Datamine3_14.09.2007.rar
لان كلمة السر غير شغالة على key الموجود في الBlog

بالتوفيق

لي عندك طلب
ان كان لديك بقية الكتاب الذي قمت بتحميله الخاص بمحاجر الأسمنت باللغة الأنجليزية
فلا تبخل به علينا او اخبرنا بالرابط و نحن نقوم بالبقية و اجرك على الله.

وفقكم الله.


----------



## aidsami (7 نوفمبر 2010)

فينك يا بش مهندس عبدالحميد رمضان
اتمنى لك الأستفادة


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس aidsami ارجوا ان تكون فى تمام العافية بص يا هندسة كورس الاسمنت عندى كامل على الجهاز وليس على اى موقع ولكن الكورس له حقوق ملكية شركات هى التى قامت به ولو رفعته على اى موقع تكون هناك مسالة قانونية ولكن عن طريق الايميل ارسل لك ماتريده


----------



## aidsami (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا
بوركت
هاك المطلوب
abdersaihi2006
اكمل البقية مع مع ألاروباسك و ا لياهو نقطة ف ر
بالتوفيق يا بش مهندس عبد الحميد


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الايميل لايعمل ارجو كتابته بالتفصيل


----------



## aidsami (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ok 
جرب هذا الايميل و شكرا مسبقا
[email protected]


----------



## atef444 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام*

ارجو من المهندس حميد رمضان ان يبعث لي كورس الاسمنت على الامايل وشكرا
[email protected]


----------



## aidsami (10 ديسمبر 2010)

Gemcom Whittle 4 1 برنامج 


http://jetdl.com/download/Gemcom+Whittle+4+1+/myp4

او

http://www.filecrop.com/search.php?w=:GEMCOM_WHITTLE_4.1.2.part&m=1


كتاب
*whittle software Course 2004

*​فرمت DF​ حجم فايل :83.7MB​ رمز عبور:www.mininginfomine.com​
part1 

 part2 

 part3 

 part4 

 part5


----------



## wala marawan (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله يتوفر عندى كل البرامج الخاصة بمجال المناجم 
من يريد اى برنامج خاص بهذا المجال 
الرجاء ترك رد على الموضوع او ارسال رسالة خاصة من داخل المنتدى وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالرد على كل الاستفسارات الخاصة باى برنامج ان شاء الله 
ومن ضمن البرامج الموجودة عندى نسخ كاملة ان شاء الله ​ 
برنامج Surpac
تعليم برنامج Surpac
والملحقات الخاصة بية 
Quarry
Xplorpac 
والموقع الخاص بالشركة للاطلاع على المعلومات الخاصة بالبرامج 
http://www.gemcomsoftware.com/products/surpac​


----------



## aidsami (1 يناير 2011)

*سلام
شكرا لك اخ WALA MARWAN

لدي طلب من عندك أو من الاخوة اللذي لديه اطلاع عن كيفية انجاز 
Ramp من النوع all Cut بواسطة برنامج ال surpac
ان يزودنا بالمعلومات الكافية.

كما نرحب بجميع المساهمات من دروس و فيديوهات الهادفة الى تعليم هذا البرنامج.

وفقنا الله جميعا.*


----------



## aidsami (26 يناير 2011)

دروس Surpac

https://wiki.aalto.fi/emc/

http://real-miners.blogspot.com/2010/11/tutorial-desaign-pit-surpac.html


----------



## aidsami (27 يناير 2011)

*Minescape MIP 4.116*






http://lh5.ggpht.com/_doiw_LVmpS8/TOjkO-B5-6I/AAAAAAAAAc4/pM6ir0rhlmI/image_thumb%5B2%5D.png?imgmax=800

Better geologic modeling. Better mine design. Mincom MineScape is a suite of integrated solutions for coal and metalliferous deposit open-cut and underground mining operation. It delivers extensive geologic modeling and mine-design functionality.


By tridsp A Mining Software from Mincom
Needed
1. HummingBird Exceed
2. Windows XP/2000
3. 1GB of Ram
4. 1GB of HDD

الرابط.
http://tridsp.wordpress.com/2009/06/29/minescape-mip-4-116/


باقة اخرى

---> [Software] WinLoG 4.45
---> [Software] Portable GGU Stability v 7.09
---> Mincom Minescape 4.11
---> Gemcom Minex 5.3
---> [Software] Petrel 2009
---> [Software] Galena - Slope Stability Analysis
---> [Software] Quicksurf 2007, 2008, 2009 for autocad
---> [Software] Surpac 6.1.2 
---> Autocad 2009 
---> ArcView
---> Google SketchUp Pro 7
---> Surfer 8
---> Rockwell Software Arena 7 – RARE
---> RockWare LogPlot 7 v
---> Geophysical Software Solutions (GSS Potent 4.10.02) 

الرابط


http://real-miners.blogspot.com/p/software_4419.html


----------



## aidsami (1 فبراير 2011)

تفضلو
Minesighte 4.5 
مع الكراك
http://www.filecrop.com/search.php?..._f=100000000&engine_r=1&engine_m=1&engine_h=1


----------



## aidsami (5 فبراير 2011)

لكثير من البرامج امثال 
surpac 612
vulcan 7.5
petrel 2009

و غيرها من هنا

http://madankav.persianblog.ir/

فيما يخص 
*---> [Software] Galena - Slope Stability Analysis*

بعد التنصيب 
اذهب الئ الhelp 
ونزله بشكل PDF عن طريق internet

help اروع مكا يكون.


----------



## aidsami (28 مايو 2011)

*سلام 
للجيولوجيين و المنجميين، -اخيرا و جدنا الضالة--  حملوا و لن تندموا


Open Pit Planning and Design

volume 1 + 2

W. Hustrulid & M. KUCHTA


http://s3.6ybh-upload.com/files/5/c7...d%20Desing.pdf

حجم 241 MB  فقط 

يالة يا جماعة زيادة الخير خيرين 


ِCSMine sotware 

خاص ب Volume 2

http://www1074.megaupload.com/files/...204/CSMine.rar
حجم 2.5 MB  فقط 

بالتوفيق.​*​


----------



## aidsami (30 مايو 2011)

talpac 9.4

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MGYP4VAT

La contraseña del talpac es:
talpac_ciro


----------



## aidsami (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*
surpac 6.1.4 كاملا و برامج أخرى 

تفضلوا بزيارة الصفحة:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t287237.html


سلامي للجميع

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

:15:*


----------



## علاء الهدي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## aidsami (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لمروركم العطر، و فقكم الله.


----------



## younes géol (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك[​


----------



## aidsami (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*Younes* و فيكم بركة.


برنامج اليوم:

*Gold size fragmentation analysis*


[URL=http://www.imagup.com/img/aidsami/771308.html]

[/URL]









الروابط:

*Part 1 : * http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H13O0EJR

*Part 2**: *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9HECML2Y

*Part 3 : *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CBVYVYFT

*Part 4 : *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=86FUKPJR


Word Pass: vagosss
​


----------

